# meld lost toolbar icons



## Paul Floyd (Jul 12, 2020)

After the recent set of ports updates (July 2020) on FreeBSD 12.1 p7, meld (3.20.1) seems to have lost its toolbar icons when running on KDE.

The toolbar is there with text but the icons have gone. I can only see options to either display the toolbar or not.

I did try running under truss, and didn't notice much other than a block of errors beginning with


```
fstatat(AT_FDCWD,"/home/paulf/.local/share/icons/breeze",0x7fffffffc240,0x0) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
fstatat(AT_FDCWD,"/home/paulf/.icons/breeze",0x7fffffffc240,0x0) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
fstatat(AT_FDCWD,"/usr/local/share/pixmaps/breeze",0x7fffffffc240,0x0) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
fstatat(AT_FDCWD,"/usr/local/share/meld/icons/breeze",0x7fffffffc240,0x0) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
fstatat(AT_FDCWD,"/home/paulf/.local/share/icons/breeze/index.theme",0x7fffffffc108,0x0) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
fstatat(AT_FDCWD,"/home/paulf/.icons/breeze/index.theme",0x7fffffffc108,0x0) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
openat(AT_FDCWD,"/usr/local/share/icons/breeze/icon-theme.cache",O_RDONLY,00) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
openat(AT_FDCWD,"/usr/local/share/icons/breeze/icon-theme.cache",O_RDONLY,00) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
```

Any suggestions?


----------



## monwarez (Jul 12, 2020)

Make sure that you have x11-themes/kf5-breeze-icons installed. 
Also this is not the good section for this thread.


----------



## Paul Floyd (Jul 12, 2020)

# pkg ins  x11-themes/kf5-breeze-icons
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The most recent versions of packages are already installed

I did think of posting to ports, but if it's just a simple matter of deleting or modifying an rc file I thought this forum would be better.


----------



## monwarez (Jul 12, 2020)

Check that /usr/local/share/icons/breeze/index.theme exist, and if it is maybe you can symlink it to /home/paulf/.local/share/icons/breeze/index.theme

If there is no such file, then you need to reinstall x11-themes/kf5-breeze-icons


----------



## acheron (Jul 12, 2020)

It's probably related to the recent upgrade of gtk3. You can try this patch to upgrade meld and some deps.


----------

